# One less 50' Rio Grande boxcar



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I repainted it to suit my needs. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0>" 
Stan did the compass logo decals for me. 
Here's the results 








Brian B. 
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

As a past modeller of the DT&I, very nice work.


----------

